# Reparar Memoria EEPROM 25FU406C02



## zenky (Sep 2, 2015)

Buen día compañeros, resulta que uno de mis compañeros de trabajo tenia que hacer un cambio de firmware de una tarjeta de un disco duro de la oficina porque el disco duro hizo cabun!! jajaja.

El punto es que a la hora de quitarlo una pata de la memoria EEPROM (firmware del disco duro) se rompió.

Y pues el detalle es que hemos estado investigando y la memoria como tal no sabemos como repararla.

Alguna ayuda que nos puedan proporcionar??

Anexo imágenes de la memoria como está actualmente.


----------



## tiago (Sep 2, 2015)

Si la patilla ha quedado a ras, solamente se verá el filito metálico que ha quedado en el cuerpo del chip.
Lo único que puedes hacer es sacarle la información y grabarla en otra memoria.
Ésto lo puedes conseguir soldando las patillas mediante cablecillos a un zócalo de 8 pines, de forma correspondiente.
El cablecillo que debería ir a esa patilla no lo puedes soldar a la memoria, lo conectas a una aguja de costura y pinchas en el reóforo que te ha quedado en el chip sujetando con la mano todo el tiempo que un lector ó programador tarde en leer el contenido.

Lo grabas en otra y ya está.

Saludos.


----------



## zenky (Sep 2, 2015)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta tiago, el detalle es que la patita fina no existe , se arranco un poco de adentro  y no se ve ningun hilo fino a simple vista para poder intentar hacer una conexión 

La esquina del chip se rompio tambien el plástico que lo cubria 



Prácticamente se encuentra en esta situación la memoria eeprom.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2015)

Tenés que ir raspando hasta encontrar un poquito de metal donde conectarle un alambrecito


----------



## zenky (Sep 2, 2015)

Muchas gracias DOSMETROS, solo una duda ¿cómo me recomiendas que lo raspe? vaya con una lija fina? ¿con un *C*utter? jeje


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2015)

Puede ser con lima o un alicate fino y filoso


----------



## fdesergio (Sep 3, 2015)

Estas seguro que ese pin de la memo se usa??  antes de intentar hacer eso mira el datasheet algunos ICs usan pines solo por soporte mecanico y no son funcionales electricamente, chaooo


----------



## Scooter (Sep 3, 2015)

Compra uno nuevo y ya está.


----------



## zenky (Sep 3, 2015)

De hecho si es muy importante este SOP, puesto que tiene un firmnware de un disco duro, y si el disco duro no tiene su firmware simplemente no funciona


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 3, 2015)

Ese pin que se rompió es el CS (Selección de chip) de la memoria, indispensable para poder acceder a ella. Haz lo que te propone 2m de lijar el borde del chip hasta que veas una saliente del metal conductor que corresponde a la terminal dañada. 

Cuando tengas éxito, pon mucha atención en el programador con que leerás los datos porque según veo esta memoria sólo soporta un máximo de 3.3V, no se vaya a dañar definitivamente.


----------



## zenky (Sep 3, 2015)

exactamente compañero usa 3.3v. hay que tener mucho cuidado como mencionas, la patita en realidad no se para que sirve, lo que se es que desde que se rompio ya no está accesible a ella jajaja


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 3, 2015)

Aplicar un punto de tinta conductiva en la fractura es lo mas viable, puede que este de suerte y haga contacto, luego con un alambre fino o pin, lo pega con la misma tinta, no use estaño ni calor en esa zona descubierta,  puede arruinar la Eeprom.

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## zenky (Sep 3, 2015)

Ya le escarbe poquito y se ve el pequeño alambre (más delgado que un pelo), el detalle es que no tengo tinta conductiva y la verdad no la venden aquí en la ciudad. ya investigué


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 3, 2015)

zenky dijo:


> Ya le escarbe poquito y se ve el pequeño alambre (más delgado que un pelo), el detalle es que no tengo tinta conductiva y la verdad no la venden aquí en la ciudad. ya investigué



En nuestro México se le conoce como pluma conductiva de plata.

Vato En el Steren Culiacán la consigue, ubicado en Cristóbal Colón Poniente No. 256 , ahi la venden pero vale sus pesos.

Si no la puede encontrar ni modo, en ultimas se puede hacer una tinta o pintura conductora DIY, pintura acrilica + grafito.


----------



## zenky (Sep 3, 2015)

ya no venden, me acaban de comentar, está descontinuado ese producto en steren  aparte valia $1,290 pesos que loco


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 3, 2015)

zenky dijo:


> ya no venden, me acaban de comentar, está descontinuado ese producto en steren  aparte valia $1,290 pesos que loco



Si es bastante costosa, si es para una conexión temporal...también puede ser con estaño en crema o pasta de soldadura para SMD funciona bien padre, una linea de pasta y pistola de calor tendra un punto sólido al instante, para un pin de conexión a poco no.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 3, 2015)

zenky dijo:


> Ya le escarbe poquito y se ve el pequeño alambre (más delgado que un pelo), el detalle es que no tengo tinta conductiva y la verdad no la venden aquí en la ciudad. ya investigué



 le has escarbado de más y te volaste el soporte a donde va soldado el alambre que ahora ves







Ahora será complicado poder poner un estado lógico en ese pin. 
Intenta lo que te comentaron más arriba de con un punzón hacer contacto manualmente mientras la memoria es leída.
Lijar más puede hacer que se desprenda el alambre del chip y entonces si ya el problema será mucho mayor.


----------



## zenky (Sep 9, 2015)

wiiiiiii, al parecer ya quedó la punta de estaño que puse con tanto esmero. El detalle que tengo ahora es que mi programadora no es compatible con este chip .

Ando investigando y no logro encontrar una programadora para poder recuperar a información.
¿alguien conoce alguna programadora compatible con este chip 25FU406C02?. Yo ya *h*e buscado y no logro encontrar nada.

Solo encontre una programadora universal que tiene un chip parecido el cual es: LE25FU406BMA @MFP8.

Nota la programadora universal es: Tl866cs


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 9, 2015)

Saludos, una programadora es costosa.

Una solución que se me ocurre es que leas el contenido de la memoria con algún Arduino (programador y micro juntos) y luego la respaldes en un buffer para posteriormente descargarlo en la nueva memoria.


----------



## zenky (Sep 10, 2015)

Ya consegui un arduino para esto, más no se como usarlo. E investigado como hacer esto con arduino y encontre este link: 

https://www.arduino.cc/en/Reference/EEPROMRead

Espero que sea un buen comienzo jeje


----------



## josemaX (Sep 10, 2015)

Esa instrucción lee (o escribe EEPROM.write) en la EEPROM *INTERNA* del Arduino. No te sirve para leer una externa.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 10, 2015)

Concuerdo con jose, busca en especifico acerca de las funciones SPI para leer memorias externas.


----------



## zenky (Sep 10, 2015)

ok ok, investigando. de echo ya estaba viendo unos ejemplos y nunca vi donde se comunicaban con la memoria externa jaja


----------



## josemaX (Sep 10, 2015)

Empieza por algo como esto: https://www.arduino.cc/en/pmwiki.php?n=Tutorial/SPIEEPROM


----------



## zenky (Sep 10, 2015)

wiiiiiii encontre algo que parece bueno para mi sobre este tema compañeros:

https://www.arduino.cc/en/pmwiki.php?n=Tutorial/SPIEEPROM

Viene con código, diagramas y buena información jeje. Lo voy a revisar, ahi por si alguien quiere hecharle un vista y darme el visto bueno


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 10, 2015)

Bien, a eso e refería. Pero pon atención en el tamaño de la memoria que vas a grabar y nuevamente te recuerdo: mucho cuidado con los niveles de tensión, tendrás que adaptar los niveles de 5V del ARDUINO a los 3V3 con los que trabaja la memoria. Aquí en el foro hay varios circuitos para lograr este tipo de adaptadores.

Saludos


----------



## zenky (Sep 10, 2015)

ok ok, my friend jejej. Les aviso mañana que haya unas pruebillas jejeje


----------



## zenky (Sep 27, 2015)

Buen día compañeros.

Después de dos semanas de probar y seguir investigando me encuentro en un gran dilema.

Resulta que no logro hacer contacto con la eeprom.

Encontré un software llamado FLASHROM que funciona con ubuntu y en su última versión 0.9.8 se puede  tener acceso a una eeprom LE25FU406B, la única diferencia que veo es el último caracter B vs C. El detalle es que no logro encontrar la datasheet del LE25FU406C, puesto que sólo me sale la del LE25FU406B. 

Tengo una eeprom LE25FU406B y con ese software y un circuito que armé con el arduino logré leerla, copiarla, probarla y escribirla. Mi duda ahora es ¿qué diferencia hay entre la eeprom LE25FU406C vs la LE25FU406B?

Una vez que termine esto armaré el circuito en documento y lo subiré con su respectivo software para los que estén interesados en la información.

NOTA: La eempron es marca SANYO.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 27, 2015)

Tampoco encontré la hoja de esecificaciónes, sólo una en japonés . No creo que halla problema, seguramente que esa letra sólo indica rangos de temperatura para el integrado. En cuanto al funcionamiento debe ser el mismo. ¿Obtuviste resultados satisfactorios?


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 27, 2015)

La C o B diferencia la frecuencia de trabajo:
LE25FU406C》》40MHz.
LE25FU406B》》30-50MHz.


----------



## zenky (Sep 28, 2015)

Logre tener éxito con la versión B, con la versión C aún no logro hacer contacto puesto que esta es la que tiene el pin 1 quebrado. Por lo que entiendo no debe de haber problemas con los mhz asi como mencionan ustedes entonces.

Hoy haré otros intentos de hacer conexión con el pin roto. Otra cosa que me puse a investigar es el código fuente de esta herramienta que les comento.

En la lista de comprimidos soportados viene esta información respecto al LE25FU406B


```
{
		.vendor		= "Sanyo",
		.name		= "LE25FU406B",
		.bustype	= BUS_SPI,
		.manufacture_id	= SANYO_ID,
		.model_id	= SANYO_LE25FU406B,
		.total_size	= 512,
		.page_size	= 256,
		.feature_bits	= FEATURE_WRSR_WREN,
		.tested		= TEST_OK_PREW,
		.probe		= probe_spi_res2,
		.probe_timing	= TIMING_ZERO,
		.block_erasers	= {
			{
				.eraseblocks = { {4 * 1024, 128} },
				.block_erase = spi_block_erase_d7,
			},	{
				.eraseblocks = { {64 * 1024, 8} },
				.block_erase = spi_block_erase_d8,
			},	{
				.eraseblocks = { {512 * 1024, 1} },
				.block_erase = spi_block_erase_c7,
				}
			},
		.printlock	= spi_prettyprint_status_register_bp2_srwd,
		.unlock		= spi_disable_blockprotect, /* #WP pin write-protects SRWP bit. */
		.write		= spi_chip_write_256,
		.read		= spi_chip_read,
		.voltage	= {2300, 3600},
	}
```

Y no veo nada de información asociada a los mhz del eeprom jeje 

Saludos


----------

